# my fog chiller with pics and video



## marques99 (Sep 17, 2009)

Just another homemade fog chiller. Cheap and works really well. Here are a few pics and a video from my first test. I realize that i need a gab between the fog machine and the pvc pipe which was the reason why the fog was coming out so slowly. I was half awake when i made the video so please feel free to poke fun at me.


























video:


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Poke,poke,poke, how's that. You hit the main thing though "cheap and works really well".
Nice job. Looks to be an easy build too, and for about ten bucks what more could you want.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

I like the way it rolls out kind of slow. Looks alittle more natural to me.


----------



## mixman (Oct 1, 2008)

I use this same design with my fog chiller -- a flexible aluminum dryer vent looped through a cooler -- and it works great.


----------



## marques99 (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks guys for the feedback! I will be using this setup for my Halloween dance party. I might paint it black so that its not as noticeable.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Good job, Marqeus99! Works great and cheap, too! If you paint it with spray paint do a test first to see if the paint melts the styrofoam, or just brush on some cheap flat black latex.


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

You can seal foam by mixing up elmers white glue and water. Put it in a spray bottle and give it 2 or 3 coats. Then it will take whatever paint you want.


----------

